# Brittany Ferries



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi,
Have booked on the Normandie Express, Portsmouth to Cherbourg. My Autotrail Apache is 3.03 high and I have just noticed that I have booked on as up to 3m high. How strict are Brittany ferries on height ? and more importantly will they take my Motorhome ! 
Also noticed on the ticket that you have to reverse on however I have no problem with this request. Has anybody had any experience with this crossing? 

Regards

Nidge


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The Normandie Express is limited in access, we used it for a car and were surprised how low the entrance was, so take it carefully, 3cm difference will probably be OK but you could of course lower your tyre pressure temporarily for the trip and then re-inflate when over.

Lovely smooth crossing though - and for us it was the cheapest way of getting back to the Southampton area of the UK...... (early June)

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Nidge you should be OK as we have seen the odd coach reversed in. It looks like there are only about six spaces for larger vehicles in the centre of the 'spiral' car ramps. But I feel I would confirm they do have space for you the day before as they are so limited.

Ray.


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi and thanks for the replies. Phoned Brittany Ferries and explained about the extra height. A very helpful lady said we should be ok, but make sure we tell the loader before entering the ferry. A few minutes later a upgraded ticket to 4m height requirement arrived by e-mail at no extra charge. So well pleased.

Nidge


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Glad you got it sorted. I've always found them very helpful, including their Twitter guys, who will answer questions very quickly. The Chat facility is also good. There's a short video of the ferry on their site, with a shot of vans reversing in. Gives you an idea of the height.


----------

